# Woodworking tool recomendations



## FarmerDavid (Jul 16, 2012)

I've done a limited amount of woodworking but am looking to do more. It interested me as a hobby but with a kitchen remodel on the horizon I'd love to build kitchen cabinets. What tools would you recomend? Any advice? I worked for a cabinet maker out of college but I did drafting and estimating notaking cabinets.


----------



## TennBound (Feb 1, 2013)

I'd recommend the following - assuming you already have the hand tools.
1) Decent table saw - 10" - doesn't have to be one of the real expensive ones. Build an out feed table and maybe an in feed table.
2) Slide compound chop saw - one that will cut as wide as you can afford 12" is nice.
3) Stationary belt sander - 6" wide
4) A heavy duty router and router table
5) Drill press
Then if you have the money and room,
6) A jointer
7) Shaper


Good luck - keep your tools sharp and your fingers out of harms way. 

Bob


----------



## farminghandyman (Mar 4, 2005)

first of all one needs to have an idea of what you want to do, I have built custom cabinets since 1976, and have had the shop grow over time,

I will recommend a good table saw, I have a 12" miter saw, and use it over the radial arm saw,

if you are wanting curved cuts, a band saw,

I like the Kreg pock hole jointing system, (I have used them since they first came out, before that I used a special doweling machine, (and before that lap joints, just a table saw), 

I personally think a jointer is a necessity, my first two major tools were a table saw and a jointer, both very used machines, and still using them to day, 


and I ended up getting a 12.25 inch wide heavy duty planer, and think it is very valuable, I use on thining lumber , and for rough lumber, 

at first I used flat ply wood cabinet doors, then I ended up making a horizontal shaper and it will make a panel door in a few mins. (one can order panel doors to size), 

I use a router for dovetails and such, and to make a few cuts, but it is not a major tool of mine, (beside laminate countertops), I only have 4 routers , I do not use it day in and day out, 

I love the air brad nailers,

there are tons of tools one can get, but one can do a lot with little.


----------



## TnAndy (Sep 15, 2005)

TennBound said:


> I'd recommend the following - assuming you already have the hand tools.
> 1) Decent table saw - 10" - doesn't have to be one of the real expensive ones. Build an out feed table and maybe an in feed table.
> 2) Slide compound chop saw - one that will cut as wide as you can afford 12" is nice.
> 3) Stationary belt sander - 6" wide
> ...


Good list. 

You can even 'get by' without the table saw, using a hand circular saw with a good (8' + )guide, but a table saw is so much more handy.....I consider it the 'heart' of my shop. This is the one tool I'd really spend money on. Mine is a 10" Powermatic Mdl 66, 50" right side fence, sliding table on the left, and roller outfeed table on the back.










Good miter saw, and yes, the sliding type are much more versatile, and aren't that much more in cost.

6" stationary belt sander....nice, but optional for sure. Been building cabinets a long time, and I don't have one of them. You will probably want a hand held belt sander, and a good 5" orbital hand sander.

Drill press definitely optional. I have one, but rarely use it for woodworking.

Good router, table you can build (as your first 'cabinet' project ). With a 3hp router, you can build raised panel doors.

If you plan to build traditional face frame type cabinets (not Euro style), can't recommend the Kreg pocket jig system too highly. Best, least expensive way to assemble face frames ( and even casework ) fast and easy. I used mortise/tenon mine and now that expensive equipment collects dust.

If you plan to use a fair amount of rough lumber, you'd want a jointer and planer as well. Both of them can get into serious money for good stuff, so you'd need to decide when you're past the hobby stage there.


----------



## FarmerDavid (Jul 16, 2012)

I've got a pretty decent 12" sliding miter saw already, decent plainer, and an old radial arm saw that's an industrial model, and several smaller tools that have been bought for various projects. I've been looking at the Grizzly table saws, Model G0691 in particular, any one used them? One of the options allows for a built in router table. That looks like a good thing to me. 

Any specific router that you like? I know someone mentioned 3hp. 

I don't have to have top of the line, I don't have intentions of opening a cabinet shop, but I do want tools that I'll be happy with and will last.


----------



## Buzz Killington (Jan 12, 2012)

FarmerDavid said:


> ...but I do want tools that I'll be happy with and will last.


That's the important part to me. Once you figure out what you need get the best you can. There's nothing more frustrating than having a fence that constantly slips, a blade that is always out of adjustment, or a motor that just won't cut it (**_ahem_**).

Being a Krenovian the bandsaw is my must have tool but for cabinets a decent table saw is more essential. I'm always leery of multi-use tools because I'm afraid of the compromises each use introduces to the others. That said, I have a mid-range Grizzly lathe that's perfectly adequate once modified and haven't had a minute of problems with it, although it's an older production model, not sure if they've 'gone China' yet. 

Personally I avoid Harbor Freight junk, unless it's a tool I know I'll only need to use once.


----------



## FarmerDavid (Jul 16, 2012)

I'm Leary of multi tools also, I figure they don't do anything good. Grizzly catalog says the table saws are made in Taiwan or China. Don't ask my opinion on harbor freight tools unless your ready to hear a lot of four letter words.


----------



## farminghandyman (Mar 4, 2005)

FarmerDavid said:


> I'm Leary of multi tools also, I figure they don't do anything good. Grizzly catalog says the table saws are made in Taiwan or China. Don't ask my opinion on harbor freight tools unless your ready to hear a lot of four letter words.


your going to be very hard pressed to buy a new USA made table saw or most Home power stationary tools, as well as hand power tools.


----------



## TnAndy (Sep 15, 2005)

Powermatic......still made in the USA.


----------



## farminghandyman (Mar 4, 2005)

I am reasonable sure Powermatic is now made in Taiwan.
http://www.grainger.com/product/POWERMATIC-Table-Saw-42W909?functionCode=P2IDP2PCP says Taiwan.

and from what I can find it has been that way at least sine 2012.

I do not own a grizzly table saw but what tools I have bought form them I feel there a good deal


----------



## carasel (Dec 31, 2009)

Grizzly is having a tent sale June 6. In Springfield.
It's their scratch and dent, one of a kind sale.


----------



## JasonClark (Apr 27, 2015)

It requires lots of tools like block plane, clamper, hand saw, bench grinder etc.


----------



## farminghandyman (Mar 4, 2005)

one can do a lot with little, if one thinks it through 

on hand tools, one needs a good bench and vices and some holds, on hand tools one holds the wood and moves the tools, 

on most power tools the wood is moved through the tool,

but my daughter built some nice kitchen cabins. using standard dimensional lumber. only using a chop saw, (she is afraid of a table saw),

she built them more like the old time cabinets that were built in place, 

they turned out beautiful, 

but with just a 10" power miter saw, and an electric drill, where her main power tools,


----------



## FarmerDavid (Jul 16, 2012)

carasel said:


> Grizzly is having a tent sale June 6. In Springfield.
> It's their scratch and dent, one of a kind sale.


Do they have some real good deals? That's not to far off I'd been thinking about waiting till then.


----------



## beenaround (Mar 2, 2015)

I have a lot of tools for doing just about everything in home construction, what few I don't have I rent.

I have a few tools I use all the time you probably have, but one tool I would sorely miss when I needed it. Tons of planes out there, most have a few, but I've never met anyone that has the most useful of them all, a block plane, but not just ant block plane, one with an adjustable front shoe allowing for the throat to be close down. Because of that shoe the end of anything can be shaved, a miter can be shaved making perfect curls.

Off course the blade must be polished razor sharp which brings me to the companion tool to the block plane, a belt sander, good for more than just sharpening anything. I save worn out 220 belts and use them to polish whatever I sharpen. Does a great job on knives.

Those 2 tools are the difference between having the right tools for very custom work and not. Good Ticonderoga pencils are also a must, but you can get by with just any if your willing to fool around with them all day. I couldn't do a kitchen without a compass/scribe and one of those pencils. The scribe and the plane are invaluable and used right can take on any wood used no matter how hard, end grain and all.

The other tools you'll get, the scribe you might have around, the plane you won't know to have till you do and then you'll go out of your way to always have it close by. The newer Stanley is smaller and lighter than the old one, I have both because I thought I'd lost the older. Turned up on a friends shelf. He didn't know what I did about it.


----------



## fishhead (Jul 19, 2006)

Here's a handy tool when it comes to market. It really speeds up making corners.

http://www.homesteadnotes.com/one-cut-with-this-blade-makes-a-corner/2/


----------



## uncledoug (May 10, 2015)

FarmerDavid said:


> I've done a limited amount of woodworking but am looking to do more. It interested me as a hobby but with a kitchen remodel on the horizon I'd love to build kitchen cabinets. What tools would you recomend? Any advice? I worked for a cabinet maker out of college but I did drafting and estimating notaking cabinets.


You will be very satisfied with making your own cabinets. Ive been working with wood for 30 years and the most handy accessories you will need is a good 1/2 inch shaft router. I like porter cable Buy the best u can afford. If u have the money you simply cannot beat tools from :INCRA. manufacturing. they are serious wood workers and their tools show it. look them up on the net. woodpeckers.com (guess at this writing) Ive used Incra for over 15 yers and I can cut wood so thin I can use it for lampshades if I choose. I use micrometers to measure my wood pieces now a days thanks to incra. 
next it a router table ( u can build one with the router and there are a ton of resources on the net to show u how. 
Your next step is a Shaper for the cabinets u want. delta makes a floor model that is adequate for what u will be needing and it is not spendy.

You cant talk about a good table saw more as it is the dead center of the shop requiring at least 8 feet on all sides from the blade. Use your run off table as a cabinet with drawers. I have mine set up with router tables on each side (incra) with an Incra II fence. ( its adjustable in one thousandths of an inch) 
the fence mounts on one router table and works for the router and the table saw. 

take off your provided side extensions, and the safety blade cover, as it just gets in the way. you attach your router tables on each side. there you have the basics you will need for the cabinets and building stuff you want in the shop . A table saw sled is the first, tons of resources on how to on the net. very hand and allows for very accurate repeat cuts.
youwill also want to get one of those cheap Chinese travel indicators to see if your blade is parallel with the table saw. you make a piece of wood that fits in the groove and fix the travel indicator so it runs along the blade. that is the first thing you should do, cause its a pain to get right. 
size of table saw. 10 inch is ok. don't get a 7 you will regret it later. 
I use a 5 hp delta 12 -14 inch one for the big stuff and I have a ten inch for the accurate. if u can find a used beismeier (sp?) fence those are a good second best to incra fence.

I wish u luck , in your shop. you will have more satisfying hours there than u will believe right now. 

let me know how your doing. you will save a ton of money my friend. you can build cabinets so cheap and decorative, it will beat anything u can buy. 

doug


----------



## Jolly (Jan 8, 2004)

FarmerDavid said:


> Do they have some real good deals? That's not to far off I'd been thinking about waiting till then.


There are better tools than Grizzly on the market, but having said that, I have several of their machines. They represent good value. May take just a bit longer to set up, but once they are dialed in, they're pretty durn good.

You might want a longer fence, but this is a good saw for the money:

http://www.grizzly.com/products/10-3-HP-240V-Cabinet-Left-Tilting-Table-Saw/G1023RL

Bandsaw? I own one of these and it's been good:

http://www.grizzly.com/products/14-Deluxe-Bandsaw-Anniversary-Edition/G0555LANV


----------



## Anduril (Jun 4, 2015)

I have had a Grizzly 3hp table saw for 16 years, and I am not a casual user, I could not be happier. The only one I would replace it with would be a Sawstop, and that only for the safety feature. You cannot get a better saw for the money.


----------



## FarmerDavid (Jul 16, 2012)

Went to the Grizzly tent sale yesterday and picked up the G1023RLW for $500. Needed two parts but they were under $30, hope they aren't hard to instal. Rear trunion I think. Got there 45 min early and thought we were to late but got lucky and got a saw I think well be happy with. Also bought a 3.5 hp Milwaukee router that was 30% off, the extended rail kit and the dolly for the saw. All total we stayed under $900. They had some pretty amazing deals but we only had a babysitter till noon so we didn't have time to shop for more deals.


----------



## dproft (Jun 17, 2015)

Some good suggestions on here. I've been woodworking for quite a few years now and have have very little problems with my Grizzly machines. I've been using their 10" cabinet saw, 8" planer, 3HP shaper w/power feeder and a two bag dust collector. The one thing I'd comment on is keeping things square on the saw can be challenging. I did inset doors on my cabinets. I wouldn't recommend that. I'd also recommend a Kreg jig set up. I put everything together with pocket screws. Lastly, I've had good luck spraying everything with a Wagner HVLP sprayer. I got mine from Menards and it's been working just fine. Then again, I've never been able to get anything to turn out using a brush. Something to consider? You can build anything if you put you mind to it. You don't NEED real expensive equipment. Better equipment just means less headaches when dealing with precision. I'd recommend buying what you can afford without feeling guilty. Take that Powermatic.... BEAUTIFUL set up. WAY more than you'll ever need. That Grizzly that you bought is also more than you need, but you'll be happy you bought it. It's kind of like building that shop that extra 10'. Aside from all that? Keep everything sharp and respect the tools always. The second you stop respecting the machine, that's when accidents happen. Hope that all helps. Good luck!


----------

